# Ics. 79 recovery?



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

What recovery works with the leaked. 79 ICS build? 
Thanks


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Both bootstrap and safestrap ics will work. If you just want recovery and not flash a custom rom bootstrap is fine if you are going to flash roms the only supported method is safestrap. Make sure you are using recovery for ics


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

Is there a difference in bootstrap for ics and bootstrap for gb? It's been a while since I've messed around with Motorolas locked bootloader. 
Thanks


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes due to the kernel change


----------



## MrGoomba (Jun 18, 2012)

So you can install the. 79 ics leak if you are stock. 181 ans can revert back to stock to get the ota ics update?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes! You need to fast boot back to .181 to get ota


----------



## MrGoomba (Jun 18, 2012)

gotchya.. so just download fastboot and utility and follow the below steps?

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- Turn on USB Debugging.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- Open the Droid Razr Utility 1.6 Modified .bat file.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- Press any button after ADB starts up. Then type in 15 and press enter, and follow the onscreen instructions to reboot into AP Fastboot (bootloader).[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- Return to the main menu.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- Type 1 and press enter twice.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- Follow the onscreen instructions to Fastboot to .181 using Modified Droid RAZR Utility to make sure you're completely stock and the update will go through. [/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- Turn your phone off.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- Turn your phone back on, holding VOL UP + VOL DWN.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- Use VOL DWN to go down to "Recovery", and then VOL UP to select it.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- Press VOL UP+VOL DWN to bring up the recovery menu once an image pops up after the rebooted phone's Motorola logo.[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- Use VOL UP+VOL DWN to navigate to "apply update from external storage", then press PWR.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- Use VOL UP+VOL DWN to navigate to the update file (named BlurVersion____________ unless you changed it.), then press PWR.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- You should get no errors, and the phone should install the update successfully. Congrats, you're on ICS![/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- I recommend factory resetting here to be safe, but you don't have to.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]- Use VOL UP+VOL DWN to navigate to "reboot phone", then press PWR to leave recovery.[/background]


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

MrGoomba said:


> Yes! You need to fast boot back to .181 to get ota


So it is possible to fast boot from an ICS leak back to .181. Is it possible to fast boot back to .181 from ICS (the OTA)

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

.79 was the last leak that was able to be fastbooted back to gb . The ota is. 211 so no going back to gb. The .211 file is available so you could upgrade now and not take the ota. With matts utility 1.7 you can install .211 and root it.


----------

